# Creepy skin ....



## SunRiseArts (Jun 6, 2018)

So I am passed 55 and my skin is changing.  I always read about creepy skin, and asked my husband in horror, if my soaps would cause that, then he said passed a certain age everyone gets it ....


I am literally crying here....  is that so?  Is there anything that can be done to avoid it?


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh I'm sorry SunRiseArts.  Crepey skin is about collagen and elastin loss. 
Retin A (prescription) can help; very expensive but one tube lasts a long time. My friend uses it religiously for her aging German skin.

There are also some over the counter products that contain retinol (vitamin A derivitives I think) that can help, but not as much as Rx.  (or so she says.)

You can do some research on other products like red light devices, sonic devices.  Just make sure you find quality research sources.  My friend has wasted hundreds of dollars on all sorts of bath and body products - you should see her bathroom!  She's in marketing, but falls for every single gimmick out there.  

Consulting a dermatologist should also be a good place to start.


----------



## Relle (Jun 6, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> So I am passed 55 and my skin is changing.  I always read about creepy skin, and asked my husband in horror, if my soaps would cause that, then he said passed a certain age everyone gets it ....



I had to read what creepy skin was and then I saw that lenarenee said crepey and then it occurred to me what you were talking about. I think aging gracefully is what it is all about, as long as you have your health, that's all that matters.


----------



## cerelife (Jun 6, 2018)

SunRiseArts, I LOVE Red Light Therapy!! The 'age spots/liver spots' on my hands have completely disappeared and I only go every few weeks! The spider veins in my legs are almost gone as well )


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 6, 2018)

Crepe skin!  Ahh.  I agree with Relle - age naturally and accept that that is the way it is.  
Moisturiser with hyaluronic acid seems to be the latest trend. 
Feels lovely but I'm not sure it makes much difference.


----------



## Cellador (Jun 6, 2018)

I have always suffered from acne, so I am at the dermatologist quite a bit. Retin-A really works, but as mentioned, it is expensive. Right now, my derm has me on the over the counter Differin Gel, and he mentioned it will work to clear my acne and fight signs of aging.
One of the best things I've ever done for my skin is wear sunscreen on a daily basis.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 6, 2018)

I've started using a retinol day and night cream.  My mom is 81 and still looks young 60's and she claims it's because she's been using it for years.  Purchased it from Sally Beauty Supply.  I'm pushing 60 and since I started using salt bars, olive squalene and now the retinol, my skin looks pretty darn good. I have


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 6, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I've started using a retinol day and night cream.  My mom is 81 and still looks young 60's and she claims it's because she's been using it for years.  Purchased it from Sally Beauty Supply.  I'm pushing 60 and since I started using salt bars, olive squalene and now the retinol, my skin looks pretty darn good. I have


Quoted for truth! The shunt ladies look amazing and much much younger than they are


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 6, 2018)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Quoted for truth! The shunt ladies look amazing and much much younger than they are


Awwww.....thanks Craig.  I'm blushing.   Here's a picture from a few years ago.  My mom, myself and my 94 year old aunt.  I also think I have to thank genetics some.


----------



## soap1daze (Jun 6, 2018)

Well keep your head up, chin out, shoulders back and smile lots.  It is life and no one escapes the timing.    I recently made my first whipped butter, shea cocoa and mango with a touch of jojoba oil.  It was my first attempt and it isn't as airy as some, rather dense but it works nicely.  Following my shower, usually every other day,  I put a light touch of butter on arms, elbows, feet, heels, knees front and back, legs, neck, eyebrows (to help anchor eyebrow powder) and cheeks.  I put on a cotton robe and let the butter sit and soak in for about 5 - 10 minutes.  Then go about my day dressing etc.  My skin feels much better after my buttering!   That is it a lip stick and then it's good to go~!  I'm German and Swedish so thin and pale skinned.  Sun damage is extensive due to my youth!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you all.  Me and my bad spelling....  English is my ESL, so sometimes I hear words, and think they mean something that is not.  Crepey, not creepy, got it!  Plus I am always changing the name of things .... I am always calling EO ying yang, and I am always being corrected is Ylang Ylang...

I actually have pretty good skin, as I am 1/4 native Indian, I fair very well in the sun.  I am just freaking out about watching it change .....  I had my nose done many years ago, just to make it perfect, and completely changed my face, and swore to never do plastic surgery again.  I do take a vitamin A supplement, and eat very healthy.  Everyone usually thinks I am in my 40s.  But the weather is Texas is absolutely brutal.  I think is horrible for the skin.

I am going to check into red light therapy! I already use a retinol night cream.  I don't use during the day, because it makes your skin more sensitive to sunlight damage.

But is not the soaps.  So I am good, I guess.



shunt2011 said:


> Awwww.....thanks Craig.  I'm blushing.   Here's a picture from a few years ago.  My mom, myself and my 94 year old aunt.  I also think I have to thank genetics some.  View attachment 30617



Beautiful ladies!

My mom is 92.  You would not believe it.  She still has an amazing figure.


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 6, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Thank you all.
> I am going to check into red light therapy! I already use a retinol night cream.  I don't use during the day, because it makes your skin more sensitive to sunlight damage.



Even if you only use retinol cream at night it is still making your skin more sensitive to skin damage.
You need to use sunscreen daily.
Try an oil free one - they are less annoying.


----------



## scard (Jun 6, 2018)

When I started juicing I really did notice a positive change in the texture of my skin. Just a thought.
                              If I took a bath in crepe erase now I'd probably disappear.


----------



## cerelife (Jun 7, 2018)

This is the Red Light Therapy machine that I use at a local spa:
https://www.beauty-angel.eu/en/gentle_light_for_beautiful_skin/


----------



## Relle (Jun 7, 2018)

As PJ said using a sunscreen daily is a must,(Australia has the highest rate of sun damage in the world). I've had a lot of skin cancers cut out, always wear sunscreen when swimming and a rash shirt, but keep forgetting the daily sunscreen, although the BB cream ( for the face) has it in it. It has also been recommended to me to use sorbolene cream for moisturising, it's also good for dry skin on the feet.
My skin has started to go 'creepy', think I'll use that term now . It's inevitable, look at all the plastic surgery people get on their faces, they still have turkey neck and creepy skin on the rest of the body, you can't keep tightening skin forever, it has to give way sometime.


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 8, 2018)

cerelife said:


> This is the Red Light Therapy machine that I use at a local spa:
> https://www.beauty-angel.eu/en/gentle_light_for_beautiful_skin/



Hmmm what are these special spectrums? Far red? Near red? I’ve been thinking of building a near red light therapy box 

And as much as I don’t want crepey skin- I remember touching my grammas deeply wrinkled face and the crepey skin on her arms and thinking it was just beautiful magic [emoji173]️


----------



## Saponista (Jul 2, 2018)

I hit 35 and my under eye skin went crepey overnight. I am trying retinol, it’s supposed to take six months to see a change though.


----------



## Terri E (Jul 3, 2018)

I make my own hyaluronic acid serum as well as a very moisturizing cream with vitamins, hyaluronic acid, plus skin loving butters and oils. I use both serum and cream morning (under makeup) and night before bed. Occasionally I use Retin-A on areas that need it but I think my skin is in great shape for my age. I provide it for some of the ladies (the older ones, lol) I work with and they love it. The red light therapy intrigues me. Might have to look into that as well.


----------



## zolveria (Jul 3, 2018)

Ethincity has lots to do with aging of our face and skin. I have seen this all to well.. in my family and friend of my same age but different ethnicity. Melanin also help with aging and UV rays. as wells how thick our skin is.. again ethnicity skin thickness melanin..
One thing ethnic people do very young is lubricate. I have been lubricating my skin since i was young.
coconut oil, olive oil , rice bran oil. at 47 people naturally believe im 29.. it is a well known fact that light skin ages quickly and basking in the sun to get a nice caramel tone just cause more premature aging.
I come from varous descendant.  grand parent( A) morrocan / Spanish   Granparent (B)  Afro Latino and basque and    Father = sicilian. my skin facial wise is not thick nor thin

We have to take care of our skin from birth..As my grandma would say. No soap to face. just natural cleansers.. Oil oil oil.. salt. sugar. soap dries skin and cracks. I remember honey face washes etc. olive pastes. etc..


----------



## Dean (Jul 3, 2018)

Wear sunscreen and celebrate the crepe.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 4, 2018)

Dean said:


> Wear sunscreen and celebrate the crepe.



I celebrate the crepe and stay away from the sunscreen. My optometrist recommended I avoid sunscreen anywhere near my face as there's one ingredient in them that is also in one of the drops they use to dilate the pupils. I had a pretty strong reaction to those drops which led her to believe I'm allergic to that ingredient.


----------



## earlene (Jul 4, 2018)

I know so many people talk about how wise it is to wear sunscreen, and I don't disagree.  But, I hate wearing sunscreen!  When I was young, it didn't bother me so much.  Mom made me wear it, just like my DIL makes my granddaughter wear it.  And my auntie, Mom's sister, who sunbathed to obtain a bronze hue, had skin like leather, so I did what Mom said.  I even wore it when I was in my 20's & 30's & 40's without outside pressure, just based on the experience of my youth.  And when my granddaughter & I went to the beach I wore it, to set a good example.  But now, and for a couple of decades now, I just hate to wear it and haven't done for quite a long time. 

I don't spend  as much time in the sun as in my youth, but do manage to get a tan (inadvertently, since that is not really my goal when I am outdoors), and occasionally a tad small sunburn.  My skin is not like leather and I don't have any indications of skin cancer.  The sunburns I do get once in the rare while do tend to be minor and for the most part I can avoid them with sufficient clothing cover.

I am old and I can choose for myself at this point.  I like being old enough that it doesn't really matter much to me any more.


----------



## zolveria (Jul 5, 2018)

I feel the same I hate sunscreen. I never liked the beach. ( for other reasons of course) Sand sticks to you.. LOL
but these days my lil 12 year old Loves the Beach and water.. My skin cannot stand the sun. even whilst driving with AC on the sun burn my legs.. My husband like no that not good your are very sensative to the sun. as a child I would peal ( shoulder, ears, nose thighs.. SMH) no i just Hate it .. Love the summer just not that SUN




earlene said:


> I know so many people talk about how wise it is to wear sunscreen, and I don't disagree.  But, I hate wearing sunscreen!  When I was young, it didn't bother me so much.  Mom made me wear it, just like my DIL makes my granddaughter wear it.  And my auntie, Mom's sister, who sunbathed to obtain a bronze hue, had skin like leather, so I did what Mom said.  I even wore it when I was in my 20's & 30's & 40's without outside pressure, just based on the experience of my youth.  And when my granddaughter & I went to the beach I wore it, to set a good example.  But now, and for a couple of decades now, I just hate to wear it and haven't done for quite a long time.
> 
> I don't spend  as much time in the sun as in my youth, but do manage to get a tan (inadvertently, since that is not really my goal when I am outdoors), and occasionally a tad small sunburn.  My skin is not like leather and I don't have any indications of skin cancer.  The sunburns I do get once in the rare while do tend to be minor and for the most part I can avoid them with sufficient clothing cover.
> 
> I am old and I can choose for myself at this point.  I like being old enough that it doesn't really matter much to me any more.


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 5, 2018)

I am 75% American Indian and my face at 48 is totally line free.  The rest of me....ugh...not so much.  I was Hawaiian Tropic model back in the day and I think all the sun did me in.  My arms look all lined.  My dr said drink alot more water.  It actually seems to work.


----------

